# Anyone installed a dealer-supplied fog light kit on a 2nd Gen Cruze?



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

Factory-original foglight kits that are exactly like the lights that come installed from the factory can be ordered from the Chevy dealer (or gmpartsdirect.com). My question is, has anyone here installed this kit? The factory fog lights turn on/off by pressing the car's headlight switch, but what funtions as the off/on switch for the kit? Can it be connected into the original headlight switch in the car? How much of a pain is it to install this kit yourself? Thanks in advance for anyone with any info about the parts and procedure.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

This is the foglight kit I'm referring to, not the older-style round ones. https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-parts/gm-fog-lamps-39126996


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

When I did that ... I had a body shop install the kit, because the car was in their shop anyway, so thought it would save me some labor costs. Turns out they plugged the wires into the wrong spot on the fuse panel (even though they had detailed written instructions), and I ended up taking it to the dealership to fix it after all. Should have just had them do it in the first place. All the electronics on cars these days ... it's not worth it to me to save that money if it's at risk of causing other more expensive problems down the road that wouldn't be covered by warranty.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

spaycace said:


> All the electronics on cars these days ... it's not worth it to me to save that money if it's at risk of causing other more expensive problems down the road that wouldn't be covered by warranty.


I agree somewhat. Although I'm competent enough to wire it up, I'm not familiar with the Cruze's wiring. That's why I was asking, especially the part about how the lights were switched and if the foglights are wired into the headlight switch like they are from the factory. I agree too about not doing anything that can be used as an excuse to void the warranty. I would love to do a BNR or Trifecta re-tune on the car to fix those god-awful shift points, but won't because of the warranty issues. If I may be so nosey, now much did the dealership charge you to hook them up?


----------



## car54 (Dec 24, 2017)

*fog lights*



Heretic said:


> Factory-original foglight kits that are exactly like the lights that come installed from the factory can be ordered from the Chevy dealer (or gmpartsdirect.com). My question is, has anyone here installed this kit? The factory fog light turn on/off by pressing the car's headlight switch, but what funtions as the off/on switch for the kit? Can it be connected into the original headlight switch in the car? How much of a pain is it to install this kit yourself? Thanks in advance for anyone with any info about the parts and procedure.


we had the factory round fog light kit installed by the gm dealer. the kit came with two new headlight switches (black or brown) that replace the original light switch. the new switch has an on/off push function that is not part of the standard switch. the original switch does not have the on/off fog light function. the round light kit also includes a new smaller window washer fluid plastic tank


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

car54 said:


> we had the factory round fog light kit installed by the gm dealer. the kit came with two new headlight switches (black or brown) that replace the original light switch. the new switch has an on/off push function that is not part of the standard switch. the original switch does not have the on/off fog light function. the round light kit also includes a new smaller window washer fluid plastic tank


Thanks for the reply, that was exactly what I wanted to know. So, with a proper installation, these foglights will look like a factory installation rather than an after-market hack job. Wish I knew if the current kit comes with those parts as well, but I would think they do. Thanks again, car54.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

I have it installed. It was installed during PDI. Mine are the round projector housing fog lights.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

Jacque8080 said:


> I have it installed. It was installed during PDI. Mine are the round projector housing fog lights.


By PDI, I assume you mean Pre-Delivery Inspection at the dealer. I'm wondering how much of a pain it would be to install this kit myself. I guess the only way to really tell would be to see if the dealer has a kit in stock and see what's in it.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Here are plenty of photos on this ebay item. This is for GEN 2 Cruze. 


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183152392872


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> Here are plenty of photos on this ebay item. This is for GEN 2 Cruze.
> 
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183152392872


Thanks for the info, but all I found on e-bay was 11 pages, mostly of aftermarket junk with the old-style round lenses, which I'm not interested in.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

https://m.ebay.com/itm/2016-2018-Ch...392872?hash=item2aa4bbbaa8:g:5b8AAOSwDiBZJZkz


Here is the newer style that's fitted on the RS models. Plenty of photos to view. This is an OEM part listed by a GM distributor.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/2016-2018-Ch...392872?hash=item2aa4bbbaa8:g:5b8AAOSwDiBZJZkz
> 
> 
> Here is the newer style that's fitted on the RS models. Plenty of photos to view. This is an OEM part listed by a GM distributor.


If you look closer you'll see that those you just posted are round fog lights in a black bezel that fits the fog light opening of the 2nd-gen Cruze. Thanks again for the info but those are just not what I'm looking for.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

That's what they are. Round light bezel in rectangular frame just like the RS on the Cruze. What I posted from the last link is the manufacturers part number you posted and it's from a GM parts distributor. I don't know what your looking for. Next time I stop off at my dealer show room I'll look at a cruze they have on the floor. It's an RS.
I'll take a photo and see if I can post it for you.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> That's what they are. Round light bezel in rectangular frame just like the RS on the Cruze. What I posted from the last link is the manufacturers part number you posted and it's from a GM parts distributor. I don't know what your looking for. Next time I stop off at my dealer show room I'll look at a cruze they have on the floor. It's an RS.
> I'll take a photo and see if I can post it for you.


The round ones you're referring to are the old style that have been discontinued. This is the newer, RS-style, angular design. According to my local Chevy dealer's parts department, this is the only part number valid now.

https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-parts/gm-fog-lamps-39126996


----------



## Timberfly (Jul 22, 2018)

Heretic said:


> The round ones you're referring to are the old style that have been discontinued. This is the newer, RS-style, angular design. According to my local Chevy dealer's parts department, this is the only part number valid now.
> 
> https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-parts/gm-fog-lamps-39126996


I bought the kit from my dealer a month ago and they said the opposite, that the angled fog lamps were discontinued, and the round ones were the only available part. They confirmed this when I gave them a P/N for the angles ones, and it automatically changed up to the round set P/N in their system.

To answer OP's question, I installed the whole kit myself, and had the dealer flash the BCM and the IPC. It's not a terrible job. The instructions are all pictures, no written instruction at all which was kind of weird at first. You need to remove the bumper and remove the fog lamp knockouts. There's a new washer bottle which holds roughly a quart less fluid, but it's needed to allow room for the L/F fog lamp housing. There's a new headlamp switch which is just plug and play. The wiring is not too bad, you have to run the harness from both lamps to the underhood fuse block, and check to see if there's a circuit populated. I don't remember the specifics, but if it's not populated, you have to run another circuit from the fuse block to the BCM. I didn't have to run that circuit, so I can't speak to it.


----------



## slamdvw (Jul 30, 2018)

Anyone have the fog light kit instruction manual laying around? Specifically what port to plug in in the fuse panel, and what to do with the extra wire they sent? Just received kit and it didn't come with instructions.


----------

